# Looper (2012)



## Tempproxy (Apr 14, 2012)

*Looper.*

In a futuristic gangland, a killer (Gordon-Levitt) works for a mob in the year 2042 and kills people who are sent from the year 2072. He recognizes one victim (Willis) as himself and hesitates, resulting in the escape of his older self.

If so......


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2012)

Razzie for Worst Makeup?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 14, 2012)

Premise seems pretty convoluted.

Oh, and what's so important about Loopers? The trailer hypes them up as being so important, but all they have to do is pull the trigger when people pop in from the future/past? Anyone can do that.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 14, 2012)

Retarded looking plot, watch the trailer and you see all his targets have hoods on and are bound but then his future self is unbound and hoodless... what the fuck? Not to mention how pointless is sending the future self back to be killed in the past, it wont like make the person not exist because they are still born to eventually die in the past...

Ugh not really worth saying a lot about how bad the plot is.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

Rukia said:


> That's what most of you haters do anyway.



Are you a fellow hater?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 14, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Retarded looking plot, watch the trailer and you see all his targets have hoods on and are bound but then his future self is unbound and hoodless... what the fuck? Not to mention how pointless is sending the future self back to be killed in the past, it wont like make the person not exist because they are still born to eventually die in the past...
> 
> Ugh not really worth saying a lot about how bad the plot is.



Yep lets judge the entire plot of a movie on less than 2 minutes about it. Good one there. God forbid the trailer doesn't give it all away so we can GASP go into the theater not knowing every single plot detail about the movie.

Shocking how suspense and getting people to question things to peak interest works.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 14, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Yep lets judge the entire plot of a movie on less than 2 minutes about it. Good one there.



Are you the official promoter for this movie or something? I see you everywhere defending it, it is a trailer dude and what has been shown I am allowed to comment on and frankly I think the trailer shows more than enough about the silly plot.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 14, 2012)

I am not defending the trailer I am trying to puzzle out the strange reactions to it. Trailers are meant to entice not spoil entire movies. So there being questions or things that don't make complete sense at the end of them is the goal not a flaw.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 14, 2012)

the movie looks retarded, but JGL is in it, and I love hitREC so I guess if I'm at theater and I've already  seen Avengers twice, I'll try looper out


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 14, 2012)

oh and cabin in the woods. I need to have already seen that aswell


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 14, 2012)

i'll watch it. has two lethal got to watch factors for me. time travel and bruce willis. add in one of my favorite actors in gordon-levitt

as for the hate on make-up it's to make him look more like bruce willis. imo they should have done it with father/son actors but they are rare.


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 14, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Premise seems pretty convoluted.
> 
> Oh, and what's so important about Loopers? The trailer hypes them up as being so important, but all they have to do is pull the trigger when people pop in from the future/past? Anyone can do that.



It seems they can pin point the exact time and location where the future target lands. So why bother with the middle man? Just drop the person off on the top an erupting volcano or put them on the Titanic or in one of twin towers.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

Bear Walken said:


> It seems they can pin point the exact time and location where the future target lands. So why bother with the middle man? Just drop the person off on the top an erupting volcano or put them on the Titanic or in one of twin towers.



We wouldn't have a movie if they did that.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 14, 2012)

All the people dropped in from a different time appeared in the same spot, so I don't think that's one of their abilities. Which brings me back to wondering what makes them so special.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 15, 2012)

The nex t inception?


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> The nex t inception?



I doubt that it'll be anywhere near as good as Inception.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 15, 2012)

Stunna said:


> All the people dropped in from a different time appeared in the same spot, so I don't think that's one of their abilities. Which brings me back to wondering what makes them so special.



That makes who special? JGL is just a gangster who is hired to kill people sight unseen.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 15, 2012)

Not sure why people are getting so het up about the trailer, doesn't seem that bad.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 15, 2012)

Taleran said:


> That makes who special? JGL is just a gangster who is hired to kill people sight unseen.


The trailer makes them look like playboys who are paid top dollar when anyone could do the job.

EDIT: I guess I'm disappointed because the plot summaries before the trailer was released seemed to imply that the Loopers were the ones who actually time travel to make the kill. _That_ I could get with. Maybe I just misunderstood.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 15, 2012)

They are paid a lot because of the conditions and the secrecy an the work put into it. Anyone could do the job, that doesn't mean it wouldn't pay well.

Hired killers are still paid good money Stunna, also the people doing the hiring being from the future probably makes it easier for them to get past forms of currency to pay with.


----------



## synthax (Sep 11, 2012)

This movie is getting alot of positive reviews looking forward to it.


----------



## PureWIN (Sep 11, 2012)

The movie looks pretty cool. It's September, so this will probably be the best movie this month.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 28, 2012)

Weird, I figured I'd find a thread already here for this since the movie comes out tomorrow. 

​
"In 2072, when the mob wants to get rid of someone, the target is sent 30 years into the past, where a hired gun awaits. Someone like Joe, who one day learns the mob wants to 'close the loop' by transporting back Joe's future self."

I'm personally really excited for this movie. What do you guys think?


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 28, 2012)

JGL is a horrible actor.

Bruce Willis has been terrible for the last 10 or so years.

Rian Johnson is far too inconsistent as a filmmaker.

When you add all of this up, it's hard for me to be even remotely excited about this movie.

It strikes me as the type of film that I'd hate as much as 'Inception.'

The general masses will eat it up--well, because they eat up everything nowadays.

However, if there's one thing I'll commend Johnson for doing; it's making this film on a relatively low budget for blockbuster standards, while also shooting for an R rating, which he achieved.

Still, with that being said, from the trailers to the TV spots--and to the cast members and visual style of the film--it looks terrible.


----------



## mali (Sep 28, 2012)

Gonna watch ASAP, JGL and Willis are both great actors.


----------



## dream (Sep 28, 2012)

The premise of this movie simply fails to hold my interest.  While it might end up being a decent movie I won't be watching this.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 28, 2012)

Joseph Gordon Levitt is a bad actor? He was great in Brick, great in Lookout, Great in Inception, Great in 500 Days of Summer, Great in Batman, Great in 50/50. 

You hate Joseph Gordon Levitt, and Inception, and Bruce Willis(admittedly is a fairly meat-head action star), and you look down on the general opinion of the masses.

Oh. You're a movie snob/hipster. 

I heard lots of people who saw the early screening yesterday really enjoyed it!


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 28, 2012)

In theater waiting to watch. Sitting strong at 92% on rotten tomatoes. Been reading that this is the strongest sci fi film since moon which is high praise to give in my opinion.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 28, 2012)

JGL is awful.

The only time I ever got stimulation out of a performance of his was in 'Halloween: H20.'

You can keep the whole "hipster" card in your back pocket, by the way. You ain't talking to some average bloke here, fella.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 28, 2012)

You're no more special than the rest of us, fella. And judging by everything you've said so far, all I can gather is you either have a very peculiar sense of what is good and bad, or you're a hipster. 

Either way, I disagree with you. JGL is a great actor, and he's proven it with his last few movies. 50/50 really sticks out to me as well as Lookout. 

I heard that there's a lot more to this film than meets the eye which is also exciting.


----------



## Morgan (Sep 28, 2012)

Cool, I just saw the trailer on cable and thought I'd like to see it, without knowing who Rian Johnson is or stuff like that. If it has a lot of explosions in it though, I don't wanna see it.


----------



## mali (Sep 28, 2012)

@Echoux

Ignore him, he bitchs about everything in the world.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 28, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> You're no more special than the rest of us, fella. And judging by everything you've said so far, all I can gather is you either have a very peculiar sense of what is good and bad, or you're a hipster.
> 
> Either way, I disagree with you. JGL is a great actor, and he's proven it with his last few movies. 50/50 really sticks out to me as well as Lookout.
> 
> I heard that there's a lot more to this film than meets the eye which is also exciting.



Yes I am.

I actually know a thing or two about movies on here.

What makes JGL so good? 

'50/50' was garbage. It's bad enough to have JGL in a leading role, but to compliment him--if you even wanna call it that--with someone as painfully unfunny and overbearingly obnoxious as Seth Rogen, and you have the makings of one the least funniest films of the year.

'Lockout' was an admirable little indie flick. I'll give you that. But it wasn't because of JGL's performance. In fact, one could say that the tonal shifts of the film, as well as the steady pacing and solid editing, were the strengths of that movie. But even then, it wasn't all that memorable.

JGL is just your standard flavor of the month. He'll eventually fizzle out. They all do.

And even with JGL aside, you still have to factor in Rian Johnson's inconsistency as a director. The guy has such a boring visual aesthetic, that if he can't get a strong cast to elevate the material (_see Adrian Brody, Mark Ruffalo and Rinko Kikuchi in 'The Brothers Bloom'_) then his films are entirely worthless.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 28, 2012)

JGL was the only thing going for a film like Premium Rush and actually made it bearable to watch.

Just got back from the film. It was good, very good. Only one explosion to be seen and gun play maybe was less than 20% of the film, though you get some good stuff when it does go down. 

There is a scene in the beginning with another looper trapped in the present that was really horrifying to watch if you were to imagine it happening to you.

Emily Blunt was very fun to watch. Willis was being Willis, kickass and all. JGL was fantastic. This wasn't Josh Brolin playing Tommy Lee Jones in MBIII. This was really about extrapolating Willis' current ticks and mannerisms and toning it back 30 years. I was really impressed, and the makeup artists really should at least get a nomination for an Oscar. The prosthetics and makeup were subtle and effective. 

There is really only one weak point in the film and I would say it is the kid. The kid is a good actor and got some terrific scenes, but he was just a little out of place in a film like this. Got some great laughs in certain scenes though and damn that kid could get angry so I can't fault him too much.

Tonight was some of the most fun and stimulating nights at the movies that I have had in a long time. Do yourselves a favor and go catch this fantastic sci-fi film.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2012)

I actually like Emily Blunt.  But I will also be the first to admit that she really hasn't had any good roles.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 28, 2012)

JGL is a jew lobby made superstar ..


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for that little review Crowned Clown. I haven't seen premium Rush but it looked like a fun movie to watch. 

Hopefully I'll be seeing this tonight with the lady! I'm really getting my interest up in it.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 28, 2012)

Eh looks okay, i'll see it for Willis alone if anything


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 28, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> Thanks for that little review Crowned Clown. I haven't seen premium Rush but it looked like a fun movie to watch.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be seeing this tonight with the lady! I'm really getting my interest up in it.



It was a fun movie but would have been sorely lacking without JGL.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2012)

> JGL is a jew lobby made superstar



His fanbase is the same as those that claim Gary Oldman is the greatest actor of our time, the Nolan fanbase. Didn't give a darn about him before Inception came along and now he's apparently the shit.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 28, 2012)

I liked Gary Oldman in Harry Potter as Sirius and in the Fifth Element.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 28, 2012)

Fifth element was my shit growing up. I still hate chris tucker becuase of it.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> His fanbase is the same as those that claim Gary Oldman is the greatest actor of our time, the Nolan fanbase. Didn't give a darn about him before Inception came along and now he's apparently the shit.



Usually actors get noticed in a movie by someone and then loved, and then they watch all their other stuff. It works like that, it's pretty crazy


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2012)

Except they claim that he was outstanding in Inception, which just goes to show how wrong they are.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2012)

I thought he was fine in that...

Opinions boy, grow up


----------



## Parallax (Sep 28, 2012)

man this thread got real ugly real fast with everyone being a bunch of twats


----------



## Grape (Sep 28, 2012)

What do you expect? The incredibly insightful first person to reply to the thread kind of set the tone for everything that followed. Even some antisemitism 

I'm not too excited for the movie, I have a hard time not seeing JGL behind the makeup. Though this might change if I actually go see it and am taken in by the story.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 28, 2012)

If it was Taylor Kitsch instead of JGL we might have gotten a decent movie.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 28, 2012)

Well, anyway, I've seen it and I thought it was pretty good. Definitely much better than the trailer made it appear, if a bit slow in places.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2012)

> I thought he was fine in that...
> 
> Opinions boy, grow up



There was barely any semblance of a character there yet apparently some say it's his best role. I just find it amusing.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2012)

Thought he played his part well enough. I liked him a lot in 50/50. Movie is one of my favorites of last years.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 28, 2012)

I really don't know why people are getting so torn up about his makeup. Maybe it is just that I am not as familiar with some of his other work (really only seen Inception, TDKR, and Premium Rush, obviously two of those being rather recent) and his angular face. Like I mentioned earlier, I think he sold Willis' little quirks and I got rather fascinated at how the makeup matched Willis' face in many aspects.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 28, 2012)

Turns out I'm not seeing this tonight... Oh well, maybe I'll see it Sunday. It seems to be a hit with most people that watch it, I haven't heard anything bad yet at least.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't dislike JGL.  I just hate his fans.

Someone mentioned Nolan in their post about JGL.  And I think they were on to something.  JGL has gotten a lot more attention since he started working with Nolan.  And people that would have ignored him previously are now his biggest fans.  It is pretty sickening.

This guy is really pretty average.  He's basically Channing Tatum with more luck.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 28, 2012)

JGL was great in Mysterious Skin and Hesher. The trailer looks interesting and I'm definitely going to see it this weekend.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 28, 2012)

Channing Tatum is a better actor. I saw Magic Mike, the other day and kid has charisma although he probably played himself in that movie.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 28, 2012)

JGL's performance was mediocre in the mainstream films like Inception, 50/50 and TDKR, so I don't blame you guys for not seeing his true potentials.


----------



## tashtin (Sep 28, 2012)

Just saw it. A great movie, tedious in some parts and unnecessarily long but a great watch all the same. The make up was stupid and served no purpose.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 28, 2012)

JGL was great in 3rd Rock from the Sun, but he has only done mediocre roles since then.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 28, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> His fanbase is the same as those that claim Gary Oldman is the greatest actor of our time, the Nolan fanbase. Didn't give a darn about him before Inception came along and now he's apparently the shit.



If anyone really wants to know how shitty an actor JGL is, they should just go watch '500 Days of Summer.'

That movie was like watching 500 days of paint dry.

*EDIT:* Also, how in the fuck are all these people going to claim JGL is some great actor, yet they can't even list his best movie?

Show of hands, who here has _actually_ watched 'Manic'?


----------



## The World (Sep 29, 2012)

Tetra being terrible

Bitch he was in Angels in the Outfield


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 29, 2012)

I thought that was the kid from Rookie of the Year.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2012)

You guys are both wrong.  JGL became the owner of the Minnesota Twins in Little Big League.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 29, 2012)

I refuse to believe that was him.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2012)

Anyways.  I actually saw the first hour of this film.  I got paged and had to leave though.  Bruce Willis showing emotion as he imagined his lover.  Those scenes... and there were several.  They made me cringe big time.  I was also very uncomfortable when Bruce Willis devoured her face.  Guess that is his making out technique?


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 29, 2012)

I would've went to see this in theatres had Nic Cage been casted instead of Bruce Willis...


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2012)

Bruce Willis manhandled this poor Chinese woman, tetra.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 29, 2012)

What is it with Bruce Willis beating on Asian women?

Did he not get enough of that in Live Free or Die Soft?


----------



## Grape (Sep 29, 2012)

What's so bad about 50/50?


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 29, 2012)

Careful Grape Krush, you're in the court of people with better opinions than yours, and should you agree with the general consensus, you will be mocked.

Nothing was wrong with 50/50. It was a well acted, well paced, funny drama.


----------



## Jena (Sep 29, 2012)

I enjoyed it a lot. It's very different from the shitty trailers make it look like.

I don't know if I would necessarily call it "excellent" but on a pure entertainment level it was good. A few parts dragged but nothing too severe. So far I haven't come across any massive plot holes with the time traveling aspect, so that's always good.

I definitely enjoyed the city setting more than the farmhouse setting, though.

EDIT:

One scene in particular that was really haunting...


*Spoiler*: __ 




When the mob was slicing off pieces of the looper and his future self was experiencing the effects. That whole scene was masterfully done to keep the tension high and remind the audience that the mob was not the glorified meal ticket Joe made it out to be.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 29, 2012)

That scene alone made it one of the most fascinating time travel movies I have seen. It was horrifying to watch.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 29, 2012)

Jena said:


> So far I haven't come across any massive plot holes with the time traveling aspect, so that's always good.



What JGL did at the end created a major plot hole.


----------



## Jena (Sep 29, 2012)

Pudding said:


> What JGL did at the end created a major plot hole.



Ah, true.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Because if JGL killed himself, then he never would have existed in the future to come back to the past. I get it.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 29, 2012)

You guys think that what JGL did at the end is a plot hole but don't think what happened to Seth (the other Looper) is a problem?


----------



## Jena (Sep 29, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> You guys think that what JGL did at the end is a plot hole but don't think what happened to Seth (the other Looper) is a problem?




*Spoiler*: __ 



It alters the future/his future significantly, but there's nothing in the movie to suggest that it fundamentally changes anything (the mob still exists, loopers still are being killed, psychic weirdo still assumes power).


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Jena said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It alters the future/his future significantly, but there's nothing in the movie to suggest that it fundamentally changes anything (the mob still exists, loopers still are being killed, psychic weirdo still assumes power).




*Spoiler*: __ 



And somehow Old Seth manages to escape Young Seth just as easily, and travel just as far, despite having no legs, no fingers, no nose etc. 

Really the whole idea of harming your present self and your future self only just feeling it, interesting as it is, makes as much sense as JGL killing himself and undoing Bruce Willis, even though that means that Bruce never came back and he never killed himself, etc. If Young Seth was crippled like that, then Old Seth would never have got away, assuming he survived long enough for the mob to send him back. Its pretty much the exact same plot hole.

Frankly, also, I don't see why killing Seth would mess with the timestream but chopping him to pieces does nothing.


----------



## Jena (Sep 29, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




True! I didn't think about that, but you're absolutely right.


----------



## Grape (Sep 29, 2012)

Damn it. Was going to see The Master today, but told friend I wasn't feeling a serious drama. He's suggesting Looper now. Now that I've read spoilers.

I'm attempting desperately to flee from this. I told em old JGL's makeup was distracting, my only hope, to which he replied "Who cares? lol".

Fuck my life.


----------



## Jena (Sep 29, 2012)

It's really not a bad movie....


----------



## Grape (Sep 29, 2012)

But that makeup 

He looks like Clayface. In the worst way possible.


----------



## Jena (Sep 29, 2012)

The makeup isn't _that_ distracting 

It's just a bit off-putting but you get used to it after a while.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 29, 2012)

Then don't see it dude, just say you're not interested. Honesty goes a long ways. 

So I didn't see it last night but a group of guys are going to go see it tomorrow night! I'm pretty stoked. So the violence is pretty grizzly?


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Not really. Most of it is just bloody gunshots; the rest is mostly just implied.

There is one scene though that is both extremely violent, and not really at all. You'll see.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm pretty excited. Thanks for the heads up! I'm not really opposed to violence as much as I want to be ready for it. 

For instance, Prometheus. That movie was pretty... well, violent. But I was ready for it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 29, 2012)

A Bit too much foreshadowing for my liking. Ended up seeing both twists coming


*Spoiler*: __ 



What I didnt see coming was bruce soling the gang like a fucking boss. Also I thought kid blue would shoot the mom and cause the rainman stuff to happen


----------



## Yasha (Sep 29, 2012)

I have been thinking is he called Rain man because


*Spoiler*: __ 



he commits massacre in future world with his TK in the same manner that he killed the looper and causes massive amount of blood to pour down from the sky.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2012)

I never once heard anyone call him the Rain Man.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 29, 2012)

He was called the Rainmaker, not the Rain Man.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 29, 2012)

Oops, got it mixed up with Dustin Hoffman's film. Seems like my memory is deteriorating faster than I thought. Alzheimer's sucks.


----------



## gumby2ms (Sep 29, 2012)

yeah they were consistent in their time travel theology meaning there was one time line. there is a website out there that evaluates movie time travel based on the different theories in physics on this.(read it after 12 monkeys, made the movie even better) I think the disaster that lead to all the homeless people was cause by time travel in the first place. also how far could they time travel and why did they not use it to make unlimited resources. but alas the mob seemed insanely powerful so who knows what they were up to. only thing i lol'd at was skullet willis shot. kinda goofy looking.

also at tetra try the lookout that a good JGL movie imo


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 1, 2012)

Just finished this movie. 

It was pretty good! Without spoilers I'd say it's a solid B+ 

all in all I was pretty happy with it, some things felt a bit scattered and some things felt a bit odd but overall it was a good movie.


----------



## Psychic (Oct 2, 2012)

OMG....I was watching this whole movie thinking man the main character looks just like Joseph Gordon-Levitt, and it turns out he actually is JGL! They just used some super make-up to try to make him look like Bruce Willis.

Anyways, this is one of the well rounded up movies I've seen in a long and I mean loooong time. I'm soo used to watching crap movies that doesn't wrap it self well, that when I see this movie, I'm like YES! YES! YES! Finally a movie that makes sense, has the perfect blend of romance, action, comedy, and shock value. Hasn't seen a movie with a shock value since a Nolan film. Bruce Willis was kicking ass and taking names! JGL was sexy as he was awesome, very talented actor. Emily Blunt....great as well, this women is very talented and I love when she gets to use it. I loved the storyline, action scenes, the reactions and the emotions was on par, great editing, great directing, I'm giving this a 10/10. A+


----------



## santanico (Oct 2, 2012)

was awesome, loved it, think I might see it again


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 2, 2012)

It's a movie I think I'd like to see again not because of how awesome it was but because Time Travel movies usually merit that hah.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 5, 2012)

Astonished by how good this movie turned out. I expected a Total Recall-esque decent but typical action/sci-fi movie.

As for the plot holes, the producers more or less have admitted to them and said it can be chalked up to the "it'll make your brain fry" situation you get with writing time travel.  It's a cop out yes, but at least they tried....

It's more or less impossible to write a semi-intelligent time travel action movie without it being swiss cheese.


----------



## アストロ (Oct 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I still think the Rain-maker will exist in the future. That event doesn't guarantee the tragedy that will inevitably  come about through his unique abilities. Joe killing himself was a vain sacrifice in my opinion, he was only sparing future Joe the emotional affliction and pain of the relationship ever existing between him and his passed wife. Doesn't anybody think so? Since future Joe had a different route and outcome after he shot his future self from past Joe it just makes sense regardless of any intervention on his part or anything the Rain Maker still existed. So he goes back in the past but prevents that. I don't know how to explain it... but yeah I still think that kid's going to be the rain-maker.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 6, 2012)

There's another time travel theory or principle stating that if you go back and try to change something, you actually inevitably cause it to happen anyways. Similar concepts to the one you're proposing.


----------



## Ae (Oct 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkJu5VX972M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 6, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkJu5VX972M[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



And in the end that 8 year old boy will shoot himself after his future self shoots a small boy in the mouth after massacring a gang of mobsters with machine guns and murdering another small boy offscreen.

Classic Disney family fare


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 6, 2012)

Looper: 4.5/5

As a relative of mine said, fits all the criteria of a good movie, thrilling, non-stop, action packed, but a bit predictable as well. The mind blowing ending is what makes this worth seeing.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyone else heard a baby crying in one of Old Joe's flashbacks? Here is a take on it from someone in another forum:

Here is my take on the significance of the baby’s cry in this scene.

If they do hear a baby, it is their baby in the next room, and Old Joe’s wife did get to be a mother as she had always wanted. And, more importantly, Old Joe did not decide to go back in time to kill the Rainmaker for his wife – he did it so his child could have a mother. Old Joe has deeply missed his mother his whole life as shown by the seen with the hooker stroking Joe’s hair. He is now determined to save his child from a motherless life.[

Furthermore this ties into Young Joe’s decision at the end of the movie to kill himself so that Cid may have a chance to grow up with his mother. Both Joe’s know the value of a mother because they grew up without one.

And another one's take:

only remember things that are still a possibility in Young Joe's future.  Therefore any of Old Joe's memories beyond Young Joe's experiences are from the loop he lived.  So the motivation for him to start the running loop was to save his wife so that his child could grow up with a mother.

After thinking some more about the film and specifically the information known about the Rainmaker I have another aspect to consider that I don't think has been brought up.

1. The Rainmaker took over the 5 crime syndicates.
2. He did so without firing a shot
3. He is closing all the loops
4. No one knows what he looks like but there is some speculation about the Jaw etc.
5. The only people that deliver any information about the Rainmaker are bad people.  Except the mandarin speaking news anchor on the TV in one scene...What does she say?

Until now I was considering that the Rainmaker was the pinnacle of evil.

The information we have suggests another possibility.  
In Old Joe's loop Cid get's to grow up with his mother and she teaches him to harness his power for good.
His first act in his effort to save humanity is to take control of the crime syndicates, Shut down the method for murdering people by closing all the loops and then presumably destroy the 5 crime syndicates and the time travel devices.

In the future the only people that the Rainmaker has harmed are evil people.

So at the end of the movie when Young Joe takes his own life, he does not prevent Cid from becoming the rainmaker as he hopes - rather, he ensures that Cid will become the Rainmaker and use his powers to end corruption and violence by destroying all that is evil.  

As an added bonus Cid now gets to grow up in a reality where loopers no longer exist, thanks to John McLane ... I mean Old Joe.

I just keep liking this movie more and more.

Here are some leap of faith questions I have also been pondering.

Why didn't the crime syndicates send their victims back to the creation of the solar system and let there victims die in space or on a molten earth with no atmosphere?  I guess the plot gets a bit too thin when criminals think through their plans or when time travel works too well.

Where is Abe's young self?  He must be about twenty.  What happens if one of the loopers decided to find and kill Abe's younger self?  Would Abe suddenly be replaced by some other gangster or would the loopers suddenly get jobs Best Buy?

If time travel were outlawed couldn't the government use time travel to enforce this law?

If human tracking is so good can't the powers that be look back through the tracking logs and trace the disappearing people to the time travel devices then, shut them down?

Can the time travel device only send people back exactly 30 years since people show up chronologically in 2044.

How do the loopers know the exact time that the victims will arrive?


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 6, 2012)

Enjoyable but rather predictable. Doesn't deserve the level of praise it seems to be getting.


----------



## Jena (Oct 11, 2012)

Director releases mp3 audio commentary for Looper


----------



## PureWIN (Oct 14, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Here are some leap of faith questions I have also been pondering.
> 
> Why didn't the crime syndicates send their victims back to the creation of the solar system and let there victims die in space or on a molten earth with no atmosphere?  I guess the plot gets a bit too thin when criminals think through their plans or when time travel works too well.



Like all machines, the time travel machine most likely has a limit.



TittyNipple said:


> Where is Abe's young self?  He must be about twenty.  What happens if one of the loopers decided to find and kill Abe's younger self?  Would Abe suddenly be replaced by some other gangster or would the loopers suddenly get jobs Best Buy?



It has been speculated that Kid Blue is Abe's younger self. There are many hints throughout the movie and when it was brought up with the directors, they considered it a possibility.



TittyNipple said:


> If time travel were outlawed couldn't the government use time travel to enforce this law?



How could you use time travel to enforce the law? Sending "cops" through time would only complicate everything even further. Also, time travel is a one-way trip.



TittyNipple said:


> If human tracking is so good can't the powers that be look back through the tracking logs and trace the disappearing people to the time travel devices then, shut them down?



The devices are only activated upon death. However, if a victim disappears via a time machine, then their tracking device never activates.



TittyNipple said:


> Can the time travel device only send people back exactly 30 years since people show up chronologically in 2044.



Yes.



TittyNipple said:


> How do the loopers know the exact time that the victims will arrive



The machine sends the target back in time 30 years relative to the time in the future, i.e. October 4, 2074 -> October 4, 2044. The mob probably just sends a note to Abe a few hours before they plan on sending the victim so he knows to get a Looper prepared.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 14, 2012)

itd be even easier than that to kill someone with a time machine, you could send them back a day and not account for the movement of the earth across the universe, and they'd wind up in the middle of space. but then you'd have no movie.


----------



## PureWIN (Oct 15, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> itd be even easier than that to kill someone with a time machine, you could send them back a day and not account for the movement of the earth across the universe, and they'd wind up in the middle of space. but then you'd have no movie.



Then we wouldn't have this thread, nor would your post exist. See how it works?


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 15, 2012)

PureWIN said:


> The machine sends the target back in time 30 years relative to the time in the future, i.e. October 4, 2074 -> October 4, 2044. The mob probably just sends a note to Abe a few hours before they plan on sending the victim so he knows to get a Looper prepared.



I think it is more like the Looper shows up at their kill-spot every single day at a specific time, and there is always someone for them to kill because I guess the mob in the future have a lot of people they don't like. JGL is never seen getting instructions from Abe, or anyone else, about when he is supposed to kill someone- he knows in advance.


----------



## Jay. (Oct 15, 2012)

Terrible special effects and the autistic kid aside


Brilliant movie.


----------



## Jay. (Oct 15, 2012)

now tell me all about the plotholes, my friends


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 15, 2012)

Autistic kid? Terrible special effects? Why do you think that?


----------



## Grape (Oct 15, 2012)

That Kid > Your Life


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 15, 2012)

But seriously guys, Its Bruce Willis and JGL trying to kill each other and i don't think we are supposed to think about it too much beyond that. All the time travel crap is just an excuse to have those two onscreen together and have it be proper dramatic as well what happens at the end and dat.


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2012)

Looper should only be watched once.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Oct 19, 2012)

this just got released in my country 

but oh god it was brilliant. they brought the premise much farther than i expected. second half could have been more tightly told but this was offset by the introduction of sid (a development i did not anticipate looking at the trailers).

really liked the implied questions like "is shortening your life by a decade or two worth a good life of 30 years" (esp when you grew up in poverty where life is cheap) and one of the perennial questions b) if you could will you kill hitler before he was born?

creative conceptually though some holes appear upon closer scrutiny (nothing big enough to ruin the movie for me!). second half was weaker in terms of execution but it was still pretty great.

_easily_ the best movie i've seen all year, though i must say i do not really make an effort in watching anything other than the blockbusters that have wide release


----------



## butcher50 (Nov 20, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the seth issue was also disturbing and bugging me until i read this interview by the FX creators.



then everything clicked to me crystal clear.

the Mob Boss Abe was in part, bullshitting young Joe all along._ "are you gonna kill him ?.......not if we can help it"_

Young Seth was killed (off screen, his life support was switched off) immediately after Old Seth got his brains blown out

after completely screwing up his contract hit (including letting a hefty amount of gold plates run away), the mobsters had no intentions of keeping Seth alive for the next 30  years, especially not in the state they reduced him to nor would they have to. 

the only space-time errors/paradoxes that the mobsters were concerned about is to execute Seth in the correct order, first By killing Old Seth and only then killing Young  Seth second, preventing any paradox from existing in the new future.  (effectively wiping out Seth's entire existence from the 2070s version that he came from, making the future universe from which Old Seth arrived no longer in play)

just because  someone lived in the future at some point doesn't means squat, once that individual pushes their way into the past (where they are not supposed to be) ALL BETS ARE  OFF, it's the "here and now"  takes precedence over any murky future, that's the whole point of time  travel, you have the ability to alter the future.  

the moment Young Seth failed to kill Old Seth when he had the chance, it immediately altered the  future that Old Seth came from and hence the mob had to undertake the  actions they did. 

the moment you step in the time machine and travel back in time, the  future you lived through and remember no longer exists, so as soon as someone disappears back  in time, the life as they knew it is over, Seth's and Joe's future selves now existed  in the *present* timeline, but they were still tethered to their young versions as  they are still one and the same person. 

(IMO the Mob's time machine is an imperfect, unstable piece of junk that still tethers the time-travelers to the mercy of "same matter cannot occupy same space" laws despite every logical mechanism screaming the opposite, that's how the severe physical mutilations and scarring inflicted upon the younger 2044 loopers can affect the older 2074 copies, that's how the consciously visible choice alterations by the younger 2044 versions can influence the memories of the older 2074 versions with some lagging behind and yes, stuff like that overwrites the upcoming future timelines  but it doesn't change the fact that the 2074 old copy of the person already jumped back into the 2044 past. the older 2074 Seth and Joe jumped back on a one-way ticket trip, there is no way to undo that, so  cutting off their younger limbs in the present wouldn't prevent their older copies  from making their time-jump since they are already here, nor it will prevent any of their physical actions that they managed to do up to the current point of their stay in 2044)


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2012)

GOOD GOD THE RAINMAKER WAS FUCKING POWERFUL!


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 21, 2012)

Loved that Emily Blunt 
*Spoiler*: __ 



got horny and jumped JGL who was in WTF mode haha


.  But the ending was a little too predictable for my taste.  Still enjoyed it though.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 21, 2012)

I want an adult Rainmaker sequel!


----------

